# Who's been to Shetland?



## scotchjock (Mar 25, 2007)

We are getting married 9th May, and then off to the Shetlands on the 11th in our Hymer, sailing from Aberdeen (only an hour from home). Although I've searched previous postings, I can't find any info. on the island. On the return, we will stop off on Orkney, (weather permitting of course)
Any advice on what to see and where to wild camp would much appreciated.
Liz & Roy


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*whos been to shetland*

Hi scotchjock,
Been there many years ago --before the oil rigs got there and also before I was into camping .Plenty to do and see though. I lived on Unst. 
Try here http://www.visitshetland.com/accommodation/caravans-and-camping


----------



## scotchjock (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Cabra
There's a lot of useful info on that site
Cheers Scotchjock


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

The site Cabra gave has lots of info.
If you have an LPG tank, there are only a couple of places to fill up on the islands. 
There is a place for calor gas just outside Lerwick and you may find some on Yell but never needed in my case. 
Plenty wild camping spots on all the islands. 
Watch the tides for the Yell-Unst ferry if you have a large overhang. I was tight with my van on low tide.
I do quite a bit of work on the islands and will be up there in May/June but not sure if I will be in the Motorhome or car at the moment. Will be on Unst (Saxa Vord), various locations on Yell, and Collafirth Hill, Scousburgh Hill, and Esha Ness on the mainland with my base at Sella Ness just opposite Sullom Voe. Really tight for a motorhome with single track roads to most of the sites, not recommended unless you are feeling brave.
Hope you have nice weather, last time up there was two weeks of gales and snow but it was February !!.
Martin.


----------



## scotchjock (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Martin


----------



## scotchjock (Mar 25, 2007)

Not many people been then?


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

*Cowly*

Try a PM to MHF member Cowly - he lives there!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Not been to Shetland but there's some lovely places to visit on Orkney. The Italian Chapel on Lamb Holm. The Chapel was a nissan hut(or 2) converted by Italian POW. It is amazing. There's also Skara Brae, a Neo-lithic village which is well worth a visit Skara Brae 
Italian Chapel
Lelsey


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We are intending to visit Shetland in Spring/early Summer 2009 and have sought the advice of "Cowley" (Colin Roberts). In his last mail to me in early April he said that he was heading off and probably wouldn't be back before September!

I worked in Shetland in 1997/99 on the Sullom Voe oil terminal and have always wanted to return to "do" the islands in my own time.

There is a caravan/ motorhome society in Shetland and they may be able to give more specific information

www.shetlandcaravanclub.com
PilgrimPhil


----------

